# Moen posi temp leaking (again)



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It could have been a faulty cartridge---When you changed it the last time,did you clean out the inside of the valve body ? I usually roll up some fine sand paper and lightly polish up the insides----then lube the valve body.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lifetime warranty is no good when you're having to replace the parts over, and over, and over. I bailed on Moen fixtures years ago after several fixtures kept failing. I don't have the time to keep replacing 'free' parts.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Whats your water pressure?


----------



## Benplumbing (Oct 1, 2013)

Are you on city water or well water and if you're on a well are you conditioning your water properly...try to give many more details if possible. And are you sure it's actually leaking? Sometimes I have customers that get befuddled because they're shower head is dripping. Remove showerhead from shower arm and see if your indeed getting drips. If not it's probably just a mineral deposit build up in the shower head itself


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Benplumbing said:


> Are you on city water or well water and if you're on a well are you conditioning your water properly...try to give many more details if possible. And are you sure it's actually leaking? Sometimes I have customers that get befuddled because they're shower head
> is dripping. Remove showerhead from shower arm and see if your indeed getting drips. If not it's probably just a mineral deposit build up in the shower head itself


City water supplied. Output about 60-70 psi. 
Water in our area is considered very hard. We do have softener installed. House has 3 tubs all with Moen posi temp valves, however only the one leaking again is the one downstairs shower. Upstairs valves, never a problem.
The leak is pretty substantial. A few heavy drops per second. Bucket is full within 24 hrs. I will remove assembly and check. Can cartridge be removed and reinstalled without being damaged?
Thanks all for your time. Really appreciate it.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> Can cartridge be removed and reinstalled without being damaged?
> Thanks all for your time. Really appreciate it.


Yes. Try removing and reinstalling, inspect o-ring, as it may have been damaged or worked out of place. Re-read post 2 by Mike. IMO, If it still leaks; cartdrige may be defective as mentioned above, try another cartdrige. It's very seldom that it's the valve housing unless you're using chisels and screwdrivers in there. No worries, Moen will send another one.

replacing 1222 cartdrige


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

jmon said:


> Yes. Try removing and reinstalling, inspect o-ring, as it may have been damaged or worked out of place. Re-read post 2 by Mike. IMO, If it still leaks; cartdrige may be defective as mentioned above, try another cartdrige. It's very seldom that it's the valve housing unless you're using chisels and screwdrivers in there. No worries, Moen will send another one.
> 
> Ok. Great. Thanks a lot. Called Moen and new cartridge is on the way. Just hope that I can find the extraction tool I bought the last time I replaced it.
> I'm very talented about losing the one tool I desperately need. Best way to find it? Buy another one. The first one will magically show up out of nowhere. I have a garage full of duplicate tools.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

had a problem with moen 30yrs ago....but fixed it for good...switched to delta:yes::yes::yes: ben sr...sorry for being blunt..


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> had a problem with moen 30yrs ago....but fixed it for good...switched to delta:yes::yes::yes: ben sr...sorry for being blunt..


So if I want to switch to delta, won't I have to rip out the entire moen manifold? How would I do that? The connections are copper sweated behind the pre fabed shower wall.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ben's post was just poking fun at Moen----Delta does make a fine mixer valve--

When you pull out the cartridge---clean the inside of the valve---roll up some 220 grit sand paper and remove any mineral build up---that step is needed----


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

kirwinjd said:


> won't I have to rip out the entire moen manifold?


Yes, that is what it would take. Either now of one of next several times you have to replace the part... again.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Ben's post was just poking fun at Moen----Delta does make a fine mixer valve--
> 
> When you pull out the cartridge---clean the inside of the valve---roll up some 220 grit sand paper and remove any mineral build up---that step is needed----


Great. Thanks a lot


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

wkearney99 said:


> Yes, that is what it would take. Either now of one of next several times you have to replace the part... again.


To cutout even a portion of the prefabricated shower wall, means replacing the entire shower. What a nightmare!!


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

kirwinjd said:


> To cutout even a portion of the prefabricated shower wall, means replacing the entire shower. What a nightmare!!


Or do it through the other side of the wall. 

There are retrofit kits designed to be done from the front with as little disruption as possible. Not 'no disruption' as that's not possible. But whatever hole they do require is designed to be covered with an escutcheon that comes with the kit. Not as 'clean' a look as just a handle and small escutcheon, of course, but not a hideous hack either.

Yes, it's not trivial. But neither is putting up with a garbage piece of plumbing. How you fix it, or how long you tolerate a defective one, is entirely up to you.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

wkearney99 said:


> Or do it through the other side of the wall.
> 
> There are retrofit kits designed to be done from the front with as little disruption as possible. Not 'no disruption' as that's not possible. But whatever hole they do require is designed to be covered with an escutcheon that comes with the kit. Not as 'clean' a look as just a handle and small escutcheon, of course, but not a hideous hack either.
> 
> Yes, it's not trivial. But neither is putting up with a garbage piece of plumbing. How you fix it, or how long you tolerate a defective one, is entirely up to you.


Good idea on accessing from the other side. It's not impossible but the house is laid out where you can cut an opening in the kitchen pantry, crawl about 15 ft under the staircase and reach the shower wall. I couldn't believe the huge cavity in that area. I could almost make extra storage space out of it. 
Thanks for your input. Probably beyond my scope as a non plumber though


----------

